# Combinado Ranser



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola foreros, saludo a todos

Como podrán ver la separe las dos etapa la eléctrica y la de carpintería el de carpintería no sé si la voy a poder hacer, me falta experiencia. En cuanto a la eléctrica tuve que remplazar una válvula EL84 y acomodar los zócalos porque no prendían los filamentos. El problema es que no logro sacar ni un gramo de sonido tengo desconfianza de la llave selectora, pero por otra parte cuando le doy vuelta a uno de los pote (el de balance) se siente el chillido en uno de los parlante. Estuve leyendo la página de *hora13*, muy buena por cierto.
 Esto lo hago de corajudo. Durante los años muchos técnicos que tuvieron antes que mi me llevaron a tenerle miedo a las válvula, supongo que era la idea, de que nadie le saque el trabajo y no contaban con la tecnología y que yo me retiraría a tan temprana edad jajajaja.
En fin los días no son favorables para trabajar y está llevando tiempo. Me han corrido del garaje porque dice que junto mugre  , en fin me tiene muy entretenido este Ranser  . No le voy a bajar los brazos.
Si alguien tiene datos de ayuda serán bienvenidos

lo del fusible lo deje para los que comentaban que los fusible vienen fallado, antes era así de casero 

​
Atentamente SSTC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow , que bonito que está !

Masilla Maderin o Vernier y laca Giordano (que es demasiado facil de usar )


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 15, 2013)

Hola, que bien está! Que modelo es? 
Probaste limpiando bien contactos de llaves y zócalos??
Funcionan todas las válvulas??

Suerte y saludos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 18, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Wow , que bonito que está !
> 
> Masilla Maderin o Vernier y laca Giordano (que es demasiado facil de usar )



voy a probar 





Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola, que bien está! Que modelo es?
> Probaste limpiando bien contactos de llaves y zócalos??
> Funcionan todas las válvulas??
> 
> Suerte y saludos



vos sabes juan que no tengo idea porque la fotos aparecen por google pero no encuentro el diagrama. Se parece a uno que esta en una de esa pagina (hora13) pero atrás el papel se estropeo y no se que modelo sera después te averiguo


----------



## DannyR (Dic 25, 2014)

Hola SSTC me gustaria saber que tal te fue con tu combinado  y queria preguntar de cuantos ohm son los parlantes que tenia en el mismo, necesito ese dato o el del transformador de salida.. Saludos cordiales!


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 26, 2014)

Yo tengo uno de pié, con ojo eléctrico. Me parece distinto al tuyo. Y el que pregunta de los parlantes, en aquella época todos los parlantes eran de 3 y pico, no me acuerdo el pico, pero no le hace. Y el trafo, si es de  una sola válvula,andaban de 3 a 5 K Ohm.


----------



## EdgardoCas (Dic 26, 2014)

Te mando el esquema del mío, a ver si te sirve...


----------



## DannyR (Dic 26, 2014)

Miré el circuito de ese modelo pero me confunde porque no se si el que muestra SSTC trabajaba con uno o dos parlantes en cada salida, por eso es mi duda, de que carga es la que tenia en sus salida para que trabaje bien.. como dice aquileslor, es probable que su carga era 3ohm pero quiero estar bien seguro de eso! la duda me está volviendo loco! XD Saludos


----------



## fosforito (Dic 27, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Miré el circuito de ese modelo pero me confunde porque no se si el que muestra SSTC trabajaba con uno o dos parlantes en cada salida, por eso es mi duda, de que carga es la que tenia en sus salida para que trabaje bien.. como dice aquileslor, es probable que su carga era 3ohm pero quiero estar bien seguro de eso! la duda me está volviendo loco! XD Saludos


Y también por lo que publicaste en el #5, con respecto a que quieres saber los valores de los parlantes o en su defecto los valores del transformador de salida.

Es de suponer que tienes un combinado Ranser, ¿puede ser? o preguntas por preguntar, porque realmente no entiendo porque te estas volviendo loco.
Si tienes los parlantes, los mides con el tester en Rx1, si te mide menos de 8Ω y más de 5Ω, es que tiene una impedancia de 8Ω, si te mide menos de 4Ω y más de 2,7Ω, es que tiene una impedancia de 4Ω, y si mide +- 2Ω, es que tiene una impedancia de 3,2Ω.- Este tipo de mediciones para conocer la impedancia de un parlante midiendo su resistencia óhmica, es aproximada, pero no la real, igualmente por descarte te permite saber que impedancia mas o menos tiene.
Y si tienes parlantes en serie y/o en paralelo, haz los cálculos necesarios.
Y si no tienes los parlantes y tienes el o los transformadores de salida y no sabes o no dicen las impedancias correspondientes, saca uno de los transformadores de salida, si sabes que funciona bien, conecta el primario a 220v, mide la tensión de línea en ese momento, y luego mide la tensión que tienes en el secundario.
Con esos dos datos ( E1 y E2) sacas la relación de transformación (k):  E1/E2 = N1/N2, en este caso como no conocemos el número de espiras, trabajamos con las tensiones E1 y E2, o sea que k= E1/E2, una vez obtenida la relación de transformación, estableces la relación de impedancias, dado que k también es = √Zp/Zs, luego despejando términos obtendremos el dato que deseamos.
Ejemplo
Trafo salida de  audio xxxx para válvula xxx
Aplico 220v al primario y mido la tensión transformada en el secundario:
E1 : 220v
E2: 8,8v
Rel.transformación (k) : 220v/8,8v = 25,   *k = 25*
Relación de impedancias: si k = E1/E2 y si también k  = √ Zp/Zs  entonces k² = Zp/Zs, entonces Zp = K² Zs
Si asignamos un valor de carga al secundario de 8Ω de impedancia, la carga reflejada en el primario será:
Y para este caso vimos que k = 25
Zp = k² Zs
Zp = 25² 8 = 625 8 = 5000 Ω
Si en cambio asignamos un valor de carga al secundario de 4 Ω, la carga reflejada en el primario será:
Zp = 25² 4 = 625 4 = 2500 Ω
Para corroborar que esto está bien:
k =  √ Zp/Zs = √ 5000/8 = 25 
k =  √ Zp/Zs = √ 2500/4 = 25
k=   E1 / E2 =  220 / 8,8 = 25
Si por el contrario,si se tiene el valor de la impedancia de carga de placa o si no se conoce y se le asigna un valor, y se desea conocer la impedancia de carga en bobina móvil, se deberá despejar Zs, Zs = Zp/k²

Chau f


----------



## DannyR (Dic 27, 2014)

fosforito dijo:


> Y también por lo que publicaste en el #5, con respecto a que quieres saber los valores de los parlantes o en su defecto los valores del transformador de salida.


 
Hola fosforito! no pregunto por preguntar, resulta que tengo el aparato que muestra SSTC, pero llegó a mi sin los parlantes y sin nungun dato de nada.. entonces queria saber con que parlante trabajaba en cada salida para que funcione correctamente, tratare de hacer la prueba y calculos con 220v, no se quema nada no? para el84 la carga de placa correcta es 5200 verdad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

En aquel entonces había parlantes de 3,2  de 8 y de 15 o 16 Ohms


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En aquel entonces había parlantes de 3,2  de 8 y de 15 o 16 Ohms


Y de *800 ohms*


----------



## fosforito (Dic 27, 2014)

DannyR dijo:


> Hola fosforito! no pregunto por preguntar, resulta que tengo el aparato que muestra SSTC, pero llegó a mi sin los parlantes y sin nungun dato de nada.. entonces queria saber con que parlante trabajaba en cada salida para que funcione correctamente, tratare de hacer la prueba y calculos con 220v, no se quema nada no? para el84 la carga de placa correcta es 5200 verdad?



Bueno, entonces porque no dices que tienes un aparato similar, y si tienes un aparato como dices, estaría correcto que subas imágenes de el, para saber de que estamos hablando, y de paso no perdemos tiempo, ¿ no te parece ? 

1º Rta: No, no se quema: 
La placa de la EL84 trabaja en clase A simple con más o menos 250 volts de continua y se alimenta a través del primario, te darás cuenta que conectar 220 volts de alterna al susodicho no genera ningún inconveniente. *Tener sumo cuidado y precaución cuando se opera con válvulas debido a la alta tensión con que trabajan, el choque eléctrico puede ocasionar peligro de vida.
*
2da Rta: la impedancia de carga de placa de la EL84 en clase A simple varía desde los 3500Ω
hasta los 7000Ω, esto se debe a que tensión de placa, pantalla, valor de polarización de grilla (bias), tensión de señal de alterna de grilla, se elija para operar la válvula, consultar datasheet correspondiente.

chau f


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 27, 2014)

2M. En los combinados y radios de antaño nunca vi un parlante de mas de 3,2 . Los de mas alta impedancia se usaban en los amplificadores  y los de potencia generalmente se usaban para public atdress, con alta impedancia, generalmente de 500. Aunque venían algunos con 250. Los trafos de los parlantes eran de líneaa de 110 o con derivaciones desde 250 hata 1500 o 2000, según como se conectaran los altoparlantes o bocinas de entonces. Los mas caros de Leea, eran de 8  o 16, pero no venían en los combinados sino que se usaban cajas especiales, obocinas reentrantes. Un amigo tenía una bocina casera que le ocupaba medio living y tenía de boca unos 2,5 m. Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 1, 2015)

DannyR dijo:


> Hola SSTC me gustaria saber que tal te fue con tu combinado  y queria preguntar de cuantos ohm son los parlantes que tenia en el mismo, necesito ese dato o el del transformador de salida.. Saludos cordiales!



por cuestiones de *gato perezoso* el mismo esta dentro de una caja hasta nuevo aviso,,, los parlantes son de 8 ohm y el trafo de 2000, estere y un parlante por trafo 

saludos 

*posdata:* *EdgardoCas* gracias por el diagrama se le parece en algunos aspectos


----------



## DannyR (Ene 1, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus buenas respuestas!! creo que con las pruebas que me dijo fosforito y el dato que me dice SSTC tengo mas que la respuesta.. pense que eran para menos ohm.. como nombraron algunos para 3.2 , pero si el aparato trajo de 8ohm debe ser de 8... y 2000ohm de placa? por las dudas, SSTC tu transfos de salida tienen el siguiente codigo? (801-001-16) disculpen por no poner fotos, tengo algo desconfigurado en este pc, desde el que estoy ahora, que no me deja subir fotos ni poner caritas  Saludos!


----------



## fosforito (Ene 1, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> por cuestiones de *gato perezoso* el mismo esta dentro de una caja hasta nuevo aviso,,, los parlantes son de 8 ohm y el trafo de 2000, estere y un parlante por trafo
> 
> saludos
> 
> *posdata:* *EdgardoCas* gracias por el diagrama se le parece en algunos aspectos



SSTC, es muy raro que la impedancia de carga de placa en una EL84 en clase A simple sea de 2000 Ω,  es valor muy muy bajo.¿ puede ser que haya un error de tipografía en el transformador, o este medio borrado ?, si es posible, sería interesante fijarse de nuevo y publicar una foto del transformador donde se lea las características del primario y el secundario.-
También es posible que haya habido un error de interpretación del pedido de DannyR, y se haya medido la resistencia óhmica de la bobina del primario, que bien podría ser de 2000 Ω, pero por supuesto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la impedancia ( *** resistencia) de carga de placa de la EL84.-
***En la mayoría de los manuales de válvulas la impedancia de carga aparece como *resistencia de carga, o load resistance.*
chau f


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 2, 2015)

fosforito dijo:


> SSTC, es muy raro que la impedancia de carga de placa en una EL84 en clase A simple sea de 2000 Ω,  es valor muy muy bajo.¿ puede ser que haya un error de tipografía en el transformador, o este medio borrado ?, si es posible, sería interesante fijarse de nuevo y publicar un foto del transformador donde se lea las características del primario y el secundario.-
> También es posible que haya habido un error de interpretación del pedido de DannyR, y se haya medido la resistencia óhmica de la bobina del primario, que bien podría ser de 2000 Ω, pero por supuesto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver con la impedancia ( *** resistencia) de carga de placa de la EL84.-
> ***En la mayoría de los manuales de válvulas la impedancia de carga aparece como *resistencia de carga, o load resistance.*
> chau f



vas a tener que esperar 2 meses porque me encuetro en otro lado. Si me hacen recordar lo subire a los datos

saludos


----------



## fosforito (Ene 2, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> vas a tener que esperar 2 meses porque me encuetro en otro lado. Si me hacen recordar lo subire a los datos
> 
> saludos



Mira, si es por mi no hay problema, me da igual, el que realmente va tener que esperar 2 meses es DannyR  , de todos modos con los datos que le hemos pasado no creo que le haga absoluta falta  .
chau f


----------



## DannyR (Ene 10, 2015)

mmm creo que me hubiera gustado que me confirme SSTC los datos, pero igual, con las practica de fosforito creo que obtendre los datos. Todavia no realice ninguna prueba, queria saber si debo conectar el transformador como está, con su entrehierro a 220v o le pongo las chapas entrelazadas para la prueba? Saludos!


----------



## fosforito (Ene 11, 2015)

DannyR dijo:


> mmm creo que me hubiera gustado que me confirme SSTC los datos, pero igual, con las practica de fosforito creo que obtendre los datos. Todavia no realice ninguna prueba, queria saber si debo conectar el transformador como está, con su entrehierro a 220v o le pongo las chapas entrelazadas para la prueba? Saludos!



Es nada más que una prueba, no hay inconvenientes, haz la prueba como está, no desarmes nada del transformador.-

chau f


----------



## DannyR (Ene 12, 2015)

fosforito dijo:


> Es nada más que una prueba, no hay inconvenientes, haz la prueba como está, no desarmes nada del transformador.-
> 
> chau f



Pero no seria como si conectara el transfo sin nucleo? no se me prende fuego? :O si lo ideal es probar con chapas entrelazadas, las pongo.. luego lo armo como estaba.. Lo que pasa es que ya desarme uno y quisiera saber cual es la mejor forma de hacer la prueba, con entrehierro o chapas entrelazadas. Saludos Fosforito!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 12, 2015)

Armalo con todas las E de un lado y las I del otro, pero quitale el papelito-entrehierro para hacer esa prueba


----------



## fosforito (Ene 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Armalo con todas las E de un lado y las I del otro, pero quitale el papelito-entrehierro para hacer esa prueba



DannyR, está bien como dice Dosmetros, pero yo sugiero que no hace falta desarmarlo para nada, más, es trabajo extra sin ningún beneficio, es una prueba de cortísimo tiempo, pues solo tienes que medir la tensión en el secundario y sin carga alguna, te alcanza y sobra la inducción magnética generada así como está el núcleo armado.

chau f


----------



## DannyR (Ene 12, 2015)

Pensaba que al tener entrehierro y no cerrar el nucleo no hiba a funcionar bien o se quemaria.. seguire sus consejos! pronto tendre novedades! Saludos cordiales fosforito y DOSMETROS!!


----------



## DannyR (Ene 18, 2015)

bueno, tengo novedades, lo arme como para usarlo con 220 y me tiro unos hermosos 4.5v.. tension en linea 238V osea que en placa tendre como 8000ohm  creo es mucho no? estaba pensando en aumentar un poco de vueltas al primario pero nose que hacer.. ya que no tengo parlante de 2ohm si de 3.2  saludos..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

[Humor/ON]

Ponele un trafo de microondas , los 2.000V para placa , los 220 a parlante 

[Humor/OFF]

Cualquier transformadorcito de 220 a 6 V debería andar aunque sea para hacer pruebas


----------



## DannyR (Ene 18, 2015)

será que esta prueba da la relacion de impedancia 100 x 100% efectiva o es para mas o menos tener una idea nomas..? de ultima le meto el de microondas..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

En bajas potencias no es crítico si conectas distintas impedancias de transformador y parlante , y menos crítico si el parlante es mas alto que el trafo


----------



## DannyR (Ene 18, 2015)

mmm hice los calculos como 20 veces y da lo mismo.. parece que es asi.. la unica que queda es ponerle parlantes en paralelo.. pero esa no era la idea. si el parlante es de mas ohm, por lo tanto trabajaria en la placa una impedancia mas alta, el trafito se calentaria y tambien perderia potencia.. estoy en lo correcto? y ensima quizas se queme trabajando asi... otra cosa es que no medi tension de placa y quizas este por los 300v y entonces esté bien el transfo éste


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 18, 2015)

No , trabaja y entrega menos potencia , no se quema ; probalo y andá tocando el transformadorcito


----------



## DannyR (Ene 18, 2015)

en todo caso si tiene una impedancia un poco mayor en la placa 8500ohm, perderia un poco de potencia pero trabajaria mas descansada?


----------



## DannyR (Feb 9, 2015)

Hola compañeros que tal! tengo buenas noticias, conecte todo, lo puse a funcionar y se escucha muy bien!!  solo lo probe por unos minutos porque todavia no estoy muy seguro de su funcionamiento. 
 Revise que resistencia tiene en el catodo y tiene solo 94ohm, en los dos canales igual, esto no seria demasiado poco? 
 Vi en varios circuitos que tiene que ser de 150ohm, pero eso tratando de que sea 5000ohm de carga en placa..y yo tengo 8500ohm por el transfo que tengo. Estoy dudando mucho de que este trabajando correctamente.
 Esto seria ajuste del bias verdad? me temo que escuchare musica por poco tiempo si esta trabajando mal..


----------



## crimson (Feb 9, 2015)

DannyR dijo:


> Esto seria ajuste del bias verdad?



Hola DannyR, la EL84 trabaja bien a unos 45/55mA de bias, esto sería entre 4,5 - 5,5 V que caigan sobre esa resistencia de cátodo. Medilo con el multímetro, pata negra a chassis y pata roja en cátodo, si te dá mas o menos esa tensión está OK.
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Feb 10, 2015)

Hola crimson, realise la medicion, y creo que no esta bien; la medicion me tiro una tension en el catodo de 6,5v , que debo hacer? le pongo un parlante de mas ohm (actualmente 3.2) o una resistencia en el catodo mayor? (actualmente de 94ohm para cada canal; es una resistensia grande de 47ohm que salen otras de 47 ohm para cada canal) Saludos cordiales!


----------



## crimson (Feb 10, 2015)

Sí, el bias está un poquito alto, si tenés agregale una más de 47 ohm, para llevarlo a 141 ohm, la tensión de cátodo debe andar en lo 7 V entonces, más o menos. Con eso te asegurás una corriente de reposo cercana a los 50mA y no vas a tener riesgos de agotamiento prematuro de la válvula.
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Feb 10, 2015)

Agregue una de 47ohm en serie a la grande de 47ohm y la tension se fue a 8v y algo  subio la tension y bajo la corriente de reposo?


----------



## crimson (Feb 10, 2015)

DannyR dijo:


> subio la tension y bajo la corriente de reposo?



Es lógico, esa tensión que subió hizo la grilla más negativa con respecto al cátodo, por lo tanto bajó la corriente de reposo. Si hacés la grilla más negativa la válvula llega al corte (no hay corriente de reposo) y si la hacés más positiva la válvula toma más corriente y puede llegar a saturarse. Es lo que se llama "polarización automática".
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Feb 10, 2015)

Que bien crimson! pense que se me habia armado otro problema mas  asi que eso quedo  bien. Bueno tambien te paso las mediciones que realise en la placa y en el pin 9; en placa tuve una medicion de 268v y en el pin 9 de 258v (los pines 9 estan puenteados y a las placas les viene la tension de su correspondiente transfo) . Estaria todo trabajando correctamente?   Saludos cordiales!!


----------



## crimson (Feb 11, 2015)

Sí, estaría disipando algo de 15W en reposo, lo que es normal para este tipo de válvulas. Fijate lo que es la clase A, estás disipando 15W en calor para obtener un poco más de 6W de audio... ¡Si nos agarran los ecologistas...!
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Feb 28, 2015)

A los ecologistas los espero a los valvulasos! jaja  Amigo para poder corroborar que esta funcionando ok y medir esos 45 o 50 mA , lo puedo hacer desprendiendo la resistencia del catodo y allí intercalar el tester en mA DC? lo mismo puedo hacer con la placa? Saludos cordiales


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2015)

DannyR dijo:


> lo puedo hacer desprendiendo la resistencia del catodo y allí intercalar el tester en mA DC? lo mismo puedo hacer con la placa?



Sí, como poder podés, pero en placa es peligroso, tenés alta tensión, y en cátodo es engorroso, hay que desoldar y volver a soldar. Si medís la resistencia de cátodo con un ohmetro, y luego con el equipo funcionando medís la tensión sobre la misma, sin desoldar nada y con una simple cuenta tenés la corriente que circula... ¿o ya no confiás en la Ley de Ohm ?
Saludos C


----------



## DannyR (Mar 4, 2015)

Correcto crimson mi idea solo era como para ver en "vivo" como se comportaba la corriente, pero pensandolo bien no vale la pena. Actualmente está como lo habiamos dejado, ((resistencia grande de 47ohm, en serie a otra de 47ohm, y de allí una de 47ohm para cada catodo)en total 141ohm para cada catodo) tambien solo tiene un capacitor en paralelo a la primera resistencia, "la grande" de 100uf x 12v. Ahora bien, que pasaria si pondriamos una resistencia y capacitor para cada catodo "individual"? funcionaria de igual manera o mejor?  Saludos!!


----------



## crimson (Mar 4, 2015)

DannyR dijo:


> Ahora bien, que pasaria si pondriamos una resistencia y capacitor para cada catodo "individual"? funcionaria de igual manera o mejor?



Saberlo puede llevar entre 10 o 15 minutos...

Saludos C


----------

